# قراءة المكثفات



## ENG_ASHRAF (21 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أرجو من الاخوة الافاضل المساعدة في هذا الموضوع 
وهو كيفية قراءة قيم المكثفات 
حيث هناك أنواع غير مكتوب عليها قيمتها بالفاراد أو الميكرو أو النانو 
ولكن يكون مكتوب عليها أرقام فقط مثل 104
فارجو التوضيح 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

المكثفات مركبه في جهاز إيه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى
104 تقرأ مثل المقاومات بوحدات Pf حيث 4 تضيف أربعة أصفار
104=100000 بف = 100 نانو أو 0.1ميكرو


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة الياس (26 مايو 2010)

*قراة المكثفات*

مكثف مكتوب عليه 3622 ماهي قيمته


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 مايو 2010)

معذرة لم أرى مكثف عليه 4 أرقام فقط
رجاء إما كتابة كل ما هو مكتوب عليه أو وضع صورة له


----------



## ياسر العنزي (9 يونيو 2010)

تكفون ابي بحث عن المكثفات اقرب وقت ممكن ابقاء يوم الخميس 27-6-1431


----------



## زكى رجب الحداد (16 يونيو 2011)

اريد احدث سوفت وير لجهاز كومكس 999 Hd v1 gtلفك الشفرات و شكرا البريد الاكترونى*********


----------

